# I like how different it is



## jhon mcray (Oct 22, 2013)

Very nice and looks fun to make too! ​







​


----------



## adot45 (Jul 8, 2013)

It is different, I like it too. The splayed out legs on a traditional picnic table are a trip hazard. I really like the small footprint.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

That is a pretty interesting design. Is this your work though? It doesn't sound like it. This section of the forum is for posting your own work, not pictures you found online.

I don't mean to be rude; I understand that you're new here. That said: WELCOME to the forum!


----------



## TaleSspin (Jan 7, 2013)

I agree with adot45, I hate whacking my knees on traditional picnic table legs. The only thing I might like better about the traditional design over this alternative is the ability to scoot on to the seats from the side. That function is more accommodating for the elderly or disabled. I do however like that this design makes use of the ends of the table.


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

WOW! I like that table. I took a print of it.


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Aw man, I hope I didn't scare off jhon mcray :huh:

Jhon, come back! I was only pointing out that this topic is, technically, in the wrong section of the forum. But if it was actually a problem a moderator would have moved it. It's perfectly fine to carry on with the thread though.


----------

